# spheros help



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

i have a spheros 4000FA and one day we went to the beach and it locked up and it took a lot of effort to reel it in. when i got it in my dad and i opened up the reel and found it littered with sand. we haven't opened up the gears because my dads buddy told him that when he took his reel apart everything flew out. any tips on taking it apart and cleaning it will be greatly appreciated.

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

go to www.alantani.com and see if he has a break down on that particular reel.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I live in Gulf Breeze. Bring it by and we'll fix it. 

Call or text me @ 516-2409.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks! We are done for tonight but we will call you if we need to! :thumbup:


----------

